# Set up question



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys recieved my Optoma HD20 yesterday having trouble getting sound from my cheapo HTIB Samsung HT-Z320 will be upgrading soon but for the time being was wondering what I need for it to work..also was wondering what I need to run both the PJ and TV @ sametime


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

JQueen said:


> Hey guys recieved my Optoma HD20 yesterday having trouble getting sound from my cheapo HTIB Samsung HT-Z320 will be upgrading soon but for the time being was wondering what I need for it to work..also was wondering what I need to run both the PJ and TV @ sametime


Could you please list for us every piece of equipment you will want to connect, game systems, cable/sat box, DVD or bluray, etc...


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Connecting my DirectTV model hr24-500
Connecting my Samsung HTZ-320 HTIB dvd
Connecting Xbox360 
Remote Control is Logitech harmony 650 already programmed for the PJ/HTIB/tv/directTV


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Im hoping this wont work so I can tell my wife its Time to Upgrade to a reciever and out of this HTIB:heehee:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a yamaha rx v463 that could work


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I figured out the sound thank you


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad you got the sound fixed. If you want simultaneous video on both a HDMI splitter will do the job. They are available from several dealers and start at about $40. Please note that the splitter sets its resolution to that of the lowest device connected: if the TV is 720P and the projector is 1080P, the projector will get 720P as long as the TV is connected to the splitter.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Was actually wondering why I'm not getting 1080p now its giving me 1080i ..hooked up is the HD20/directtv and yamaha rx v463 all through HDMI..tried to reset the directtv but didn't change


----------



## 09molloyi (Aug 6, 2012)

I know this has nothing to do with the post but how do ii ask questions on this????


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

09molloyi said:


> I know this has nothing to do with the post but how do ii ask questions on this????


On Home page left side find the forum your looking for IE Home theater recievers and click New Thread and that will allow you to post a question or what ever you need to do


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

JQueen said:


> Was actually wondering why I'm not getting 1080p now its giving me 1080i ..hooked up is the HD20/directtv and yamaha rx v463 all through HDMI..tried to reset the directtv but didn't change


I noticed you have a xbox360, what is the resolution on the PJ when it is connected and do you have a game or movie you can try on the xbox360 that is 1080p, if it does show 1080p then either one of your other components is not putting out 1080p or the source may not be 1080p.

But i would try the xbox360 connected directly to your PJ and see how that works, you might have to set something in the xbox360 menu in order for your PJ to see it as i am not quite sure on that part but i have heard that some settings may have to be done on the xbox360 or sync it to the PJ.


----------

